# Fish Flakes?



## hawkjm73

Um....what are fish flakes? i.e. the ones under a users avitar.


----------



## Mark

It was a point system that I enabled. You got points for posting topics, replies and viewing the forums. 

You could trade the points in for features such as a [glow=seagreen:2aaea12741]glowing name[/glow:2aaea12741] or a custom title. 

I decided it did not add much to the forums. It can be added back on if everyone thinks it is worth it.


----------



## mrmoby

Ah...the topic I was looking for. Actually, and explanantion of the new features would be helpfull. But there are a lot of new things I haven't seen an explanation for ie the karma rating I see. Any chance of a section or sidebar explaing the feaures?


----------



## Mark

Karma: Allow your users to rate other users on a post per post basis with Karma ratings. Good karma and bad karma will be given based upon what your users think of the posting.


----------



## redpaulhus

ooo - I like that (karma).
I'm already considered a flake....


----------



## hawkjm73

Mark,
I rather like the idea of the fish flakes. It sounds like fun, and it really coulndn't hurt anything. :lol:


----------



## shev

I like the karma idea.


----------



## hail_sniper

not me, what is someone has a grudge or something like that, then youll get bad karma, and bad karma is bad :evil: lol

but the flakes, i like


----------



## shev

I still like karma. there shoudl be a poll. also people can abuse the flakes too. maybe.


----------



## hail_sniper

and the jarma aswell, alot of things that can happen, you just need to trust in people is all :roll: :chair: :withstup: :cake: :fun: :king: :argue: :help: :welcome:

aha, atlast we have a welcome smily, and many more (its growing on me , ahhh take it off, take it off!!)


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yeah the karma thing is a little strange... seems to not add much to the forums either, but in the end it comes down to what the majority thinks. :fun:


----------



## Bella

I like both ideas


----------



## hail_sniper

aww, i got negative karma? lol how did that happen, and i thought i was being nice :king: well, no more nice guy then :mrgreen:


----------



## shev

So there is karma? Oh i think i see it. +1 yay. A lot of forums have the karma system, but with different names for it, like reps.

I'm not sure about the rules of Karma, when and when not to give it. but i gave ya a positive sniper, just because i saw u had 2 neg, lol. if i were you, i'd always be wondering who gave me that negative rep.


----------



## hail_sniper

i know i have 2 neg now  but just so ya know i gave you and a couple other people (mostly the ones on my buddy list +1 karma) i think someone hates me..... lol


----------



## shev

Well so much for the karma being anonymous. I thought i had a secret admirer. dont worry no one will take the karma too seriously. but i would be paranoid about who was stalking and giving neg flakes.


----------



## penpitt

I like the flakes idea better then the karma. Someone could give me bad karma.Bah


----------



## Pareeeee

hey i like this  it's a kewl addition, Mark!


----------



## Cichlid Man

I think the karma is a good idea to a point but some people may abuse the system and things might start to get out of hand.
Lets just wait and see how it goes.


----------



## aquariumfishguy

Yes, very true. I too, have a negative point. It seems many people have negatives, and it seems 'fishy' to me, because most people have only been here a few days... hardly long enough to offend and upset people. Oh well, I didn't pay attention to the karma thing before, and won't in the future.


----------



## Damon

I've given out 3 positive points. In response to good, detailed answers to questions. Anyone can answer a question. The key is to give answers that explain what and why you did. When I see these, I give out points. It would take a lot for me to give out a negative one.


----------



## Cichlid Man

I've given out 2 positive and 1 negitive, I only gave out the negitive to someone who abused their ability to keep all of their sales of guppies in one post instead of posting about four different items for sale with the same title.


----------



## Damon

Thats not a problem that will occur when we get or mods back.


----------



## hail_sniper

i wonder if some mods left because im not seeing some, only me and you simpte, he may have to come up with replacements, either way he is busy trying to get his sites back up, and im sure thats stressful enough

lol, i think im the single person mostly effected by karma, i dont see anyone else really higher than 3 or 4 either way, i feel special  (and sad too lol)


----------



## (RC)

I'm still here, but someone else took RC. Of course that person has never been back since he made the account.


RC


----------



## judya

I'm here (Hi everybody!  )- it's just my usual Sunday morning on the internet - cause the rest of the week, this stupid computer network - internet connection has a tendency to shut down, and shut down, and shut down...

I don't think I'd give karma points or want them - too powerful :shock: , but now fish flakes - I can always use more fish food!! (Make mine spirulina) And I know enough flakes to just brush them off.


----------



## hail_sniper

lol, i know powerful, just take a look at my karma, lol


----------



## hail_sniper

hey, how does the fish flakes thing work, with the donating and all?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Yeah, I've just noticed it out! And wodering about it how to donate or exchage such thing?. About the Karma marks, I don't really like it, got -4 now :-(!!!!  I think there should be a reason posted when someone wants to mark another, if possible, there should be someone else cosider if the reasons are okay and accept the marking or not.


----------



## jonah

So, if your karma is perfectly balanced at +0/-0, does that mean you can enter a state of fish nirvana?

Ommmmm. Ommmmm. Ommmmm.
<meditating jonah>


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

No, that means nobody pays good/bad attention onyou, If so, I'd prefer +10/-10 :-D


----------



## hail_sniper

hey guys who knows how to get flakes? i see karma or post count doesnt do it? so how does it happen?


----------



## shev

I dont know, i have 10, but why would i want to give them away?


----------



## Wildfire

I want fish flakes. *blinks*

Gimme fish flakes. *blinks...again*


----------



## Frop

How come i dont have any fish flakes, 
I've been postin on here and I havent gotten anything


----------



## VWs and Fish

How do I spend my fish flakes?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

May be as how much you surf over the posts, numbers of posts you watch, I guess.


----------



## Damon

It could be how informative your post is. Giving rewards for saying hello increases the chance of post whores.


----------



## Damon

hail_sniper @ Sat Jan 22 said:


> i wonder if some mods left because im not seeing some, only me and you simpte, he may have to come up with replacements, either way he is busy trying to get his sites back up, and im sure thats stressful enough
> 
> lol, i think im the single person mostly effected by karma, i dont see anyone else really higher than 3 or 4 either way, i feel special  (and sad too lol)


I noticed Rich, Judya, Vincent are here also. I'm sure I missed others who are back as well as some of our more knowledgeable fish keepers. But like you said. He has many sites to get up and running so just a little patience is all thats required.


----------



## hail_sniper

yeah after i posted that about an hour later i noticed about 3 more back on, i wonder if he will put up new mods for the forums that were modless before


----------



## hail_sniper

hey hey, how do you have so many flakes simpte? stop hording those flakes and spread them around  :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC)

I've got him beat and I'm keeping them all to feed to my fish .


RC


----------



## shev

ah rats, donataing flakes to yourself doesnt work.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d

"You can't donate Fish Flakes to yourself."

AHHHHHHHHH


----------



## penpitt

I just noticed I have 0 fish flakes but 2 tanks of fish.Guess they'll just have to eat some of my karma.


----------



## hail_sniper

well i did a test and gave maxpayne 1 flake to help his tanks, so i guess you lose flakes to give them away but how do you really gain them?


----------



## jonah

hail_sniper @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> well i did a test and gave maxpayne 1 flake to help his tanks, so i guess you lose flakes to give them away but how do you really gain them?


Check Mark's reply to the original question. It's the first reply to this thread.


----------



## Stew

shev @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> I dont know, i have 10, *but why would i want to give them away?*


Sharing is good. You're _"rewarding"_ people for giving you helpful tip, or whatever you choose.


----------



## Fish n chips

How do you get the glowing name :?:


----------



## hail_sniper

theres a shops button on top where all the links are thats where you can get effects etc.


----------



## (RC)

I knew I shouldn't have given away all my flakes.


RC


----------



## Damon

Ask and you shall recieve.


----------



## (RC)

Right back at ya


RC


----------



## Damon

Well take these. Maybe you bribe Mark and get your name back! :lol:


----------



## thatsfishy

Simpte @ Sat Jan 29 said:


> Well take these.  Maybe you bribe Mark and get your name back!  :lol:


ROFL ... now that would make an awesome mod, Simpte: "Bribe the Admin" ... :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC)

The guy that took my name has never come back. Maybe I could talk Mark into giving my name back to me.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I give to some, but I am a little bit lazy these days. There are so many pages to view, and sometimes just forget to reward a guy that has helped me. Ahhh so bad! I'm gonna bear in mind. That 500 for a complete glowing name


----------



## hail_sniper

i gave you all my flakes RC, go feed your fish :mrgreen: , i find them silly, (even tho i lost 150 to a glitch i must have pushed a wrong button :roll: ) dont see how it goes with a fish forum, maybe some fantasy forum, idk have fun


----------

